# "A New Danger At The Lake"



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I just picked up a copy of our local newspaper: "The WInnipeg Free Press." And lo and behold, front page news. An Article Titled "A new danger at the lake" " A US based toxicologist warns taht inhaling airborne bacteria from blue-green algae, such as that found in many Manitoba lakes and ponds, can have serious health consequences, including liver damage and even death." Just from inhaling, holy Sh*t, BGA is nastier than I thought. 

 :jaw: :bolt: :faint2:


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Here it the article on that. Lol, looks like something out of a sci-fi movie. Hey, come to think of it, this would make for a good Hollywood Movie.

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/story/4009239p-4623062c.html


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Hah, didn't know there's a problem with inhaling it....I was my hands well after being exposed to it in my tanks....


----------

